# What is this Facebook creep thing? Why do like 10% of my FB friends have it?



## Pergamum (Feb 5, 2011)

Is this a virus or something?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, most of those are virii or scams. Ignore it or report it as spam (a choice if you click the X in the right-hand corner of the post. You can block it from your feed (which I do with every app in my feed), and/or report it as spam.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, what Anna said. But, whatever you do, DO NOT click on the link!


----------



## ooguyx (Feb 6, 2011)

Like I tell my wife:
If you use facebook for what it is meant for (chatting back and forth with friends and keeping up with them and their lives) then you don't have to worry about anything on facebook. It's when you start clicking on the links to see some "cool video" or "who's following you" etc, that you get in trouble. Just stick you wall posts, messages and pics and you'll be fine.

Also, is "virii" a word?


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2011)

virii is latin for multiple viruses I think.


So, back to the question: What is facebook creep app or stalker app? With it can I see who looks at my profile, or is it just a virus? Also, what about the other app to see who de-friended me this year? Or what un-friend is looking at my profile?

What to make of all of these app?


----------



## David (Feb 6, 2011)

ooguyx said:


> Also, is "virii" a word?


Virii is perfectly cromulent. It's the plural of "virus", just like:
Fungus -> Fungi
Octopus -> Octopi
Bus -> Bi
etc


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 6, 2011)

Dunno if the stalker/creep ones work; I don't click on random links (thou shalt not put thy antivirus program to the test). The Un-friend Finder works/is legit. I got it from a PB member and have had no problems. It adds a script to FB and a tab in the upper right (next to Home, Account, etc.). It tells you if a friend has hidden/deleted or is no longer in your friend list and if they reappear.


----------

